# Wert aus HTML-Quelltext auslesen



## wotschy (23. Feb 2005)

Sers,

ich möchte einen bestimmten wert eines HTML quelltextes auslesen und diesen dann weiter verwenden. Die HTML-Datei liegt nicht lokal vor sondern nur per URL (das kann ich leider nicht ändern).

Hat jemand eine Idee? Hab nämlich keine Ahnung...

Vielen Dank!

mfg

wotschy


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (23. Feb 2005)

ja öffne die datei und such nach dem string den du willst


----------



## wotschy (23. Feb 2005)

Hi,

also gut, da mein beitrag vielleicht missverständlich war nochmal ne beschreibung:

Ich möchte in meine Homepage (Site A) einen Wert im Quelltext einer anderen Seite (Site B) anzeigen, der sich aber alle paar tage ändert. Es müsste ja nun möglich sein per Java-Script den benötigten Wert aus Site B auszulesen und in in Site A darzustellen oder?
Dazu müsste ich nur ein Java-Script haben, dass einen Bestimmten Suchwert findet und dann ab dieser Stelle noch x zeichen weitergeht und danach y zeichen in einer variable abspeichert.

Also also Beispiel:
Der benötigte wert ist "1109169870;230905;58" und steht in einer Site in folgendem tag:
<!-- <INPUT type=hidden value=1109169870;230905;58 name=userid>

dann möchte ich " name=userid" suchen und die 20 Zeichen davor in einer variable abspeichern.


Ich hoffe mal, dass ich jetzt verständlich beschrieben habe was ich machen möchte


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Wildcard (23. Feb 2005)

wotschy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dazu müsste ich nur ein Java-Script haben


Wenn du mit java-script arbeiten willst bist du hier falsch! Java!=Java-Script   
@mods bitte verschieben


----------



## Illuvatar (23. Feb 2005)

Jo

--> Verschoben in JavaScript für Verwirrte


----------



## YoFish (5. Apr 2005)

Hi Frog,

mit Javascript kannst du nur Tags zugreifen, die in deiner
eigenen Seite dargestellt. Auf Tags einer fremden Seite, das geht nicht.

Mit PHP oder einem Java-Applet würde es gehen, indem du den Quelltext
der Seite ausliest und dann deinen String da rausholst.

Gruß
YF


----------



## Student (6. Apr 2005)

YoFish hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit PHP [..] würde es gehen, indem du den Quelltext
> der Seite ausliest und dann deinen String da rausholst.



Dazu:
:arrow: http://php.net/file_get_contents
:arrow: http://php.net/pcre
oder alternativ mit
:arrow: http://php.net/substr

Grüße Ben.


----------



## Vipers84 (20. Mai 2006)

Aber ist es möglich mit java den Quelltext einer Homepage aus dem Internet einzulesen?


----------



## Leroy42 (22. Mai 2006)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jo
> 
> --> Verschoben in JavaScript für Ver*w*irrte



War das jetzt ironisch?  ???:L 

Auf jeden Fall, drängt sich mir auch immer dieses Wort auf
wenn ich die Teilforumsüberschrift sehe.   

Kann man dies nicht offiziell machen?

Für Verirrte  & Verwirrte (JavaScript Fragen) :bae:


----------

